# Pitbulls in 20th Century Advertisement



## cboyd0606 (Feb 1, 2011)

I came across a great website showing positive images of APBT (and a few bullies  ) in todays advertising. here are a few of the ones on the site. Just thought I would share!

Hyundai









Kroger









Milkbone









Old Navy Ad









Sketchers









Scotch Tape









Lowe's (also starred in a commercial)









Credit goes to this site ELDERBULLS: 21st Century Pit Bull Dogs in Advertising


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

good finds....great to see them in that light for a change


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Luv it!!! Used to it was nearly impossible to ever see them on anything


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

That is wonderful! This just goes to show that the responsible owners out there are doing something right! Thank you so much for sharing these, and for giving credit where it's due.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Love seeing all these pups in ads! Thanks for sharing, I had not seen some of those!

Here is one I just came across


----------



## cboyd0606 (Feb 1, 2011)

I personally saw the scotch one in a grocery store. You know at end of isles? So I googled to find and and found this site. I didn't realize how many there were. It makes me so happy


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Haha I love the first one!!!


----------

